# which vac?



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

i'm looking a vacuum that will do normal suction jobs plus carpet cleaning capabilities for car mats and carpets. this is only for domestic use and not mobile valeting or detailing. at most it will be getting used once a week on my car.

i've been looking at the vax 6131, george and charles. Is there any other good ones worth considering? i want to keep the price to a minimum and i know that in alot of cases i get what i pay for. 

cheers , andy


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

For me a George is probably the best but for once a week a tad expensive, Vax gets highly reccomended on here also.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

was in makro on monday they are doing the vax 6131 for 70 quid which i thought was a good price if you can get hold of a makro card might be worth a trip, also had the george and charles there to! p.s no i dont work for makros


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

georgeandpeppa said:


> was in makro on monday they are doing the vax 6131 for 70 quid which i thought was a good price if you can get hold of a makro card might be worth a trip, also had the george and charles there to! p.s no i dont work for makros


i should be able to get a hold of a card, 70 is near half the normal rrp, is that tax included do you know?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

i dont think it is but if you add the 15% its gonna be about 78?? still not to bad, didnt get one myself was holding out for the george but that was 130 plus the tax


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

not sure if all makros have the same deals going on, but the one i went to was in park royal/acton, just of off the a40


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

there both good prices, my birthday is comin up n the missues is complainin that she doesn't know what to get me lol, which would be best out of vax 6131 and george? also is the difference worth the extra money? cheers


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

to be honest mate no idea which is better, we have a henry at the mo and for hovvering that is great so was thinking the george would be as good as that and be able to clean the carpets as well,also seen alot of people mention the george on here as a very good all rounder


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

What about the Wet & Dry Vac Wickes have in their sale at the moment £37 :doublesho

Not used one so don't know how they perform.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've just bought one of these

http://direct.asda.com/Smart-Price-Cylinder-Vacuum-Cleaner-DBV002/001520958,default,pd.html

I know its out of stock online, but any of the larger Asda's will have them in.

Personally, I can't fault it for the money! :thumb:

I only clean my own cars, so there is no way I justify the expense for a George cleaner to do the car! :car:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vax 6131 for me


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Got a vax today. now im busting to give it a go lol, but a few questions first, when using it for cleaning do you just mix the apc with the clean water in the vac tank or do you aggetate the carpet with the apc and then just use the clean water by its self in the vac? Or whats the best way to use it?

thanks


----------

